# Looking for a concession trailer for sale - or ideas



## workoutchamp (Apr 14, 2009)

Guys,

i am gearing up for doing some events this year. I need some input and ideas and if anyone has a concession trailer for sale - you know sink, fridge, table, coolers, etc.

I am serving 2 meats, 2 sides and drinks and need the room. Thanks in advance. Brad in KY (will travel).


----------



## crusty ol salt (Apr 14, 2009)

I have had my on this site for the last 3 years, southern yankee bbq

http://www.sybbq.com/index.php

The have a complete rigs set-up, just need a truck to drive it off the lot.

I think you could pay one of these off in no time.  

Darn you got me dreamin' too


----------



## jdt (Apr 16, 2009)

near louisville









$38,900

from here lol

http://www.runwalkjog.com/nataliestrailer.htm

another

http://www.concessiontrailers.com/


----------



## workoutchamp (Apr 16, 2009)

VERY NICE, but gee whiz.  38,900 - I could invest in the stock market.  jk.

I wouldn't mind something like that for 10 grand.  if you break it down, there really isn't that much stuff in that one.  go get some used equipment - even at the restaurant supply place - 38,900 is too much for this ChubbyBubby.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks loads for finding it for me - free BBQ to whoever finds me one for 10k.


----------

